# Help??: Increasing the velocity of break-barrel pellet guns



## ern (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows how to increase the velocity of break barrel pellet guns. I heard something about a spring tension screw or getting new springs. My gun is a break barrel beeman pellet gun, it shoots just under 500ft/s but I know that some versions of the same gun I have shoot faster.

If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated...

you can reply here or email at [email protected]

thanks;

ern :roll:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a friend that bought a new set of springs for his Beeman, and that increased his velocity by almost 200 fps. What model Beeman do you have? I know there are a few different ways to increase velocity depending on the gun. I can talk to a pellet gun expert that I know back home and let you know what he says. :beer:


----------



## ern (Feb 8, 2007)

The rifle I have is from the beeman gold series......I believe the model is the GH650.

ern


----------

